# my tank



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

well i'm new here and its my 1st post.
and i might not be liked considering what i put in my tank....but i got some inspiration from here.

my first attempt at a planted viv.
i still need some more plants.
i'm gonna put a creeping fig in the right corner.
and maybe some more stuff for the background.

gimme some suggestions.


moose


the tank









the rigth corner








some airplants
















my frogs...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooooh very nice!


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

my first plan....too wet for the moss. but you can see the rocks better


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

i actually ( by accident) got 1 of the airplants to flower.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

An awesome setup and some of MY favorite inhabitants!! What size is the tank? I would suggest that if you dont have filtration, you put some rooted plants in the water. It helps to keep the water clean and balanced..


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

frogface said:


> Oooooh very nice!


thanks.


Freeradical53 said:


> An awesome setup and some of MY favorite inhabitants!! What size is the tank? I would suggest that if you dont have filtration, you put some rooted plants in the water. It helps to keep the water clean and balanced..


thank you
its a 29 gallon tank.
and i have a small canister filter running the waterfall.
there is also riccia and dwarf baby tears(Hemianthus callitrichoides) growing in the waterfall.


thanks again
moose


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

more plants!!! vines on the background and something like that fittonia on the bottom right.

james


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Agreed, more plants and add some leaf litter. Looks very cool though. My first attempt wasn't nearly as cool.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Riccia is a good plant you can use on the water fall, attaches easily to the rocks and grows well under wet conditions, you can also use java moss.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice looking viv man! I actually love your Tillandsias ...Ive never been a fan of them at all, but yours have some real "meat" to them and they look alive!

Definately try to get some vine growth up that cork bark, it'll look awesome.


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

thanks again for all the comments.

i'm gonna be adding a bunch more plants and vine or 2 of some sort for the background.

i'm thinking the frogs like their home....












moose


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's got to be one of the better FBT vivs I've seen! Very nicely done.


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

eos said:


> That's got to be one of the better FBT vivs I've seen! Very nicely done.


thanks

i actually made the tank...then decided what to put in there. 

waterfall plants starting to look good....some riccia and some Hemianthus callitrichoides (dwarf baby tears)
i was told the baby tears won't grow exposed to the air like i have it ...but...its growing great


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

looking great so far!

as for the baby tears... just make sure their leaves keep wet. Ive had some that seemed to flourish at first and then eventually just crashed. I think you'll be fine with them directly in the waterfall like that though.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Wow. 
That's your first viv?
I wish mine looked that good.


----------



## aquaman3680 (Jul 6, 2010)

What kind of moss are you using on the substrate? 

I really like your setup! It looks great!

Matt


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

Mapp said:


> Wow.
> That's your first viv?
> I wish mine looked that good.


thanks 
yea its my first... it took me a few months to complete it though.



aquaman3680 said:


> What kind of moss are you using on the substrate?
> 
> I really like your setup! It looks great!
> 
> Matt


thank you
there is java moss, riccia and some native moss i found.
most of the native stuff seemed like it died... but its greener then ever now
\

moose


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

a little update....


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks awesome! Are those the baby tears on the waterfall rocks?


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Did these eggs end up hatching?



moose35 said:


> thanks again for all the comments.
> 
> i'm gonna be adding a bunch more plants and vine or 2 of some sort for the background.
> 
> ...


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

alex111683 said:


> That looks awesome! Are those the baby tears on the waterfall rocks?


thanks

yep those are the baby tears


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

hukilausurfer said:


> Did these eggs end up hatching?


yep they hatched..... but the frogs ate the tadpoles


moose


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Ohhhh thats too bad. Did you do anything special to induce breeding?


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

hukilausurfer said:


> Ohhhh thats too bad. Did you do anything special to induce breeding?


the only thing i can think of is that i let the water evaporate amost all the way before refilling.

so they get like a 4 inch change in water height often.

moose


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## TheOregonKid (Nov 25, 2010)

moose35 said:


> my first plan....too wet for the moss. but you can see the rocks better


This waterfall is EXACTLY what I want to do with my new build. Where did you get your rocks? Are they held up just by the GS or did you use something else?


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

this might be hard to explain...but i'll try

yes its great stuff.

what i did was use way more greatstuff then i needed.
i completely filled the area w/ GS
then carved out a "U" shape smaller then the rocks(which are some kind of slate from a stone yard)

then i stuck the rocks into the "U" so that an inch or two are into the foam on all three sides. after i got them where i wanted them i filled the slots made by the rocks in the GS with silicone then re insereted the rocks then added extra silicone.

they are very sturdy.
also some of the rocks are just stacked onto the permanent ones to divert the water the way i wanted.

i'll try to take some more better pics for you 

ask if i didn't explain myself very well


moose


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Your waterfall is epic!


----------



## TheOregonKid (Nov 25, 2010)

moose35 said:


> this might be hard to explain...but i'll try
> 
> yes its great stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that makes sense....where did you score the cool flat rocks?


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

how did you attached the riccia and the baby tears to the waterfall?


----------



## TheOregonKid (Nov 25, 2010)

What mix did you use to cover the Great Stuff to get the great rocklike texture?


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

Vinicam said:


> how did you attached the riccia and the baby tears to the waterfall?


i just put it there...but it ended up somewhere different(damn frogs)
but it seems to be doing very well






TheOregonKid said:


> What mix did you use to cover the Great Stuff to get the great rocklike texture?



after the foam was dry i ripped chunks out to give it texture
then i just used silicone and peat/vermiculite/potting soil(without perlite)


moose


----------



## TheOregonKid (Nov 25, 2010)

I must say that I am indeed impressed. Any plans for any other inhabitants? Please keep us updated with plenty of pics as the tank grows/evolves.


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

TheOregonKid said:


> I must say that I am indeed impressed. Any plans for any other inhabitants? Please keep us updated with plenty of pics as the tank grows/evolves.


thanks....
and i'm just gonna keep the FBT's in there. they seem to like it. plus i'm not 1 for mixing species.

i'll keep it updated


moose


----------

